# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  جلوگیری از دسترسی به فایل های خارج از .htaccess

## alirezara

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان گرامی ... :قلب: 

دوستان چطور باید فایل هایی که در خارج از پوشه ی protected را از دسترسی مستقیم خارج کرد ؟
مثلا اگه من توی مرورگرم آدرس دستری به پوشه های خارج از protected را وارد کنم تمام محتویات آن را نشان میدهد.
چطور با فایل .htaccess می تونم از این دسترسی جلوگیری کنم ?  :متفکر:

----------

